# A couple new buildings from Eaglewings



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
It's been a while since we last added a post. This has been a very interesting year so far. We were also busy getting ready for our annual Open House (We'll post a little about the Open House on the events forum).
We now would like to share a couple of new buildings we made earlier this year. First you'll see before and after pictures of Dennis Sirrine's 15 bay engine house! That baby was big...






































































Then you'll see Ken Karrels "Hotel Congress building". We have some before and after pictures as well as a couple of paragraphs from Mary Karrels telling us how they came up with the idea of having Eaglewings make their building. Here they are:





















































Hi Dan - following are a few words about the Hotel Congress building - it continues to be a WOW!  Today the daughter of the former owners came to visit - she loved it - of course -) Mary


“Sure would be nice if there was a building that could withstand our summer storms,” I remarked as I placed the scratch built house alongside the plastic kit buildings in the storeroom. The broken window and missing door were testimony to hazards beyond the big summer storms: wild pigs, squirrels, our dogs chasing squirrels and occasional burro hoof knocks added to the wear and tear on the Tucson layout. Highlights of the layout are the scratch built Southern Pacific Depot and the 4th Avenue trolley – the only thing missing was the Hotel Congress: an historic building across from the depot where John Dillinger’s gang was captured, folks waited for the train and is now a cornerstone of Tucson nightlife. How were we going to acquire this unique building – without dealing with a fragile scratch built structure? “Let me call Dan Hoag!” Ken said.

With photos of the Hotel Congress showing each side and information on the scale of the Historic Depot model, Dan set to work. Phone calls and photos and creativity yielded a 45”L x 16”H x 24”W 80 pound metal structure that is not only a precise replica of the Hotel Congress but is immune to the best efforts of critters and weather to rearrange or cause damage. The building was ready in less than three weeks and arrived with a grey undercoat: ready to be brought to life with paint and details. 
Gary Martin of Tucson Garden Railway Society lent his expert artist skills and the Metal structure came to life. The colors enhance the awnings, entrances and windows. Like frosting on a cake: decal posters were created by Stan Cedarleaf, of Dewey, AZ from e-mailed photos of the originals. Brass plates define the doors and planter boxes. People and native plants complete the setting as the 4th Avenue Trolley rumbles past. 
The Hotel Congress from Eaglewings Ironcraft does not have a space in the storeroom: it doesn’t need a space: it has a permanent spot on the layout. As Dan says, “this building will last a lifetime.”


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see any pictures in either FireFox or IE ???


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't see any pictures either


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW magnificent looking buildings.








Just kidding I can't see them either, but I know coming from Dan they will be great, 

HELP us Dan or Oscar, now you got us really anxious
Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to relearn how to post photo also....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't this picture posting thingy, be made Easey Peasey, like on some other forums??? Why does it have to be sooooooooooo computer genius intricate, and involved. I gave up tryin to figure it out, and have found an easier way to post a picture if I really want to without tryin to figure out how to do it the way the site says yer supposed to!! Regal







Like this it's truly magical and Easey Peasey!! LOL


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, if you were a "1st Class member", the picture posting would be much easier.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, read Marty's post above yers, I believe he is a first class member and he says he had trouble too!! Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If a Moderator would be so kind, I'm sure that it would be an easy matter to fix those pics in the post.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Mr. Stockham

But I checked the links in each of the image attempts shortly after they were posted and there is nothing I or any other moderator can do to correct the problem.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know what is going on







... It's not the first time that we post pictures... it's just not working. Did something we don't know changed? What is the new trick to post pictures???


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok I thing I found a way around this mess










Round House Picture 1









Round House Picture 2









Round House Picture 3









Round House Picture 4









Round House Picture 5


Now pictures of the Congress hotel.










Hotel Pictrue 1









Hotel Picture 2









Hotel Picture 3









Hotel Picture 4



I checked the links and they are working... They better work for you guys too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Link worked! 
Great looking round house! How many acres does it take up? 

John


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Only a couple acres... It took two 8' x 4' work tables


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 

Good job on the round house! 
Looks like it is at Dennis place to me. 
All I know it looks like it would take up 1/2 my back yard....You do good work designing and building.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Your killing me Dan, Your killing me................ Every time im at the point were i say no more, you have to come out with this. Now i have the turntable you biult me now im going to need one of these, can you email me with price and how the **** are we going to get it to NY ? I would also need to have 4 more stalls long enough to fit USA's Bigboys.
Nick


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That roundhouse is awesome. But if I bought it my wife would make me live in it. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ARe you guys up loading your pics to you space you have on the mls server? Then using the insert picture feature. ( I looks likd pencil stuck in a sand pile.) 

I don't under stand why you are having so much truble.


----------

